# Officer Down: Deputy Philip A. Rodriguez - [Kingman, Arizona]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

04/23/2007
*Rookie deputy dies in car crash, Ariz.*

*Officer Down: Deputy Philip A. Rodriguez* - [Kingman, Arizona]










*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 21
*Additional Info:* Deputy Rodriguez had served for only two months as a deputy, he had previously been an Explorer and had worked in detention. He is survived by his mother and sister.
*Cause of Death:* Single vehicle accident
*Incident Details:* Deputy Rodriguez was responding to a call in the Kingman area, traveling east on I-40 at milepost 34.4 just after 11 pm when his patrol car rolled over and he was ejected from the vehicle. Deputy Rodriquez died on scene from his injuries
*Date of Incident:* April 21, 2007

The Associated Press KINGMAN, Ariz. - A first-year deputy with the Mohave County Sheriff's Office has been killed in a single-vehicle accident on Interstate 40 west of Kingman. 
Deputy Philip A. Rodriguez, 21, lost control of his patrol car late Saturday. The car left the road for an unknown reason, and Rodriguez was ejected, according to a Department of Public Safety news release. 
Rodriguez had been a deputy sheriff for less than a year, according to a Sheriff's Office news release. Before that, he had worked as a detention officer.
The DPS release said Rodriguez was just finishing his normal patrol shift when the accident occurred. The agency was investigating the incident. 
Funeral services were pending.


----------

